# fruits



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 18, 2011)

was wonderin wat kind of fruit any of u guys tegus love the most? let me know would love to hear


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 18, 2011)

Canned mandarin oranges....hands down. Lol. Severus will spend thirty minutes licking every drop of juice from the plate!


----------



## tora (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think citrus is great for them all the time, so I haven't tried it. Mine red LOVES his fruits and veggies and will eat them up, but the only thing I've been able to get my b&w to eat is grapes.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 18, 2011)

canned mandarins hmmm sounds good lol my lil guy just started to get a better appitite for things srry about the spelling im using my phone lol. i herd kiwis were good too but thats just wat ive read online would rather hear from one of u guys but thank u jdpfl


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 18, 2011)

_Cherries, blueberries, strawberries, mango, melons and peaches real ones not canned or I should say fresh. Natsuki ate a couple pieces of kiwi and went back to other fruits. I haven't offered it since so I don't know if he really likes them or not,.. Korben did the same. Pineapples,.. yep he ate everyone on the plate. 

Fruits are the same as other foods, there's not too much they can't eat.. moderation's the key._


----------



## reptastic (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry guys mandarin oranges are a citrus fruit, and citrus has been known to make reptiless stomachs upset

When I had my red his fave fruit was papaya berries and starfruit, he was the first tegu I had that would sit and chow down on a bowl of fruit


----------



## tora (Aug 18, 2011)

Its crazy how much reds like fruit compared to their cousins. 
I had a fuzzy mouse with a side of organic squash babyfood left out for Cliff, and he ate all the squash and left the mouse, lol. I had to pick it up and dangle it in front of him for him to reluctantly take it!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 18, 2011)

mango and berries seem to be a favorite around here.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 18, 2011)

strawberries and blackberries and occasionely kiwi


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 18, 2011)

Reptastic....curious...how do I know if the mandarins aren't agreeing with him? All of his er, waste, looks healthy & normal...


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 18, 2011)

I seldom offer fruit but mine will eat a blueberry or two when I get some for myself.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 18, 2011)

werd thanx everyone I offerd mine kiwi when I first got him but he didn't want it I'm thinkin now he's a lil older he will eat more things


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 18, 2011)

We offered ours a whole (peeled) overripe banana, and he ate the whole thing like a python eating a rat...started at one end and never tried to bite through, just wolfed it down until it was gone. Rather surprising.


----------



## got10 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would try to only give foods they might encounter in the wild type settings. I have not given any of mine citrus at all


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 18, 2011)

got10 said:


> I would try to only give foods they might encounter in the wild type settings. I have not given any of mine citrus at all



I definitely respect that. But...what about turkey? Farmed turkey is pretty different from small birds they might encounter. And I don't know for sure that they don't encounter citrus; here in FL we have "sour orange" that grew wild long before white men brought sweet citrus varieties and in fact it is used for rootstock for every orange you buy in the store. I'm not sure whether the wild varieties extend into central or south america, but the sweet varieties are a LOT less acidic so I would think they are less likely to cause any upset anyway. 

I'd love to see a good study on tegu diet composition in the wild, though, like Bennett did with Savannah monitors (discovering that they are almost exclusive invertebrate feeders).


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

only thing i worry about is canned= lots of sugar, unless u dont get the syrup or sugar free. looking at what some people have said most of the fruits listed are high sugar, natural sugar but i went on a orange eating diet only bc i love them so much and i mean a lot and i gained weight lol the white man reference made me chuckle. Small birds, prob not to much fat on them so pretty lean like turkey only my observation on it.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree neeko....that the sugar can't be good for them. But don't think the occasional treat hurts, considering all the good vitamins in there.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

It semi goes back to that one post about the tegu eating the squash over the mouse. Treats are fine but in moderation I know some animals will refuse to eat normal food items since they were over fed with treats. Im not slandering anyone, preach or trying to be whatever.... It comes from a woman feeding her parrot a 25% fat diet bc her cockatoo only ate sunflower seed. Due to the fact she gave to many of them and her bird then refused anything else.


----------



## tora (Aug 18, 2011)

Neeko said:


> It semi goes back to that one post about the tegu eating the squash over the mouse. Treats are fine but in moderation I know some animals will refuse to eat normal food items since they were over fed with treats. Im not slandering anyone, preach or trying to be whatever.... It comes from a woman feeding her parrot a 25% fat diet bc her cockatoo only ate sunflower seed. Due to the fact she gave to many of them and her bird then refused anything else.





You do make a good point. Some can get particular and be stubborn and only eat their favorites. I hear about it happening a lot with egg too. 

Just for the record, the babyfood only contained squash and distilled water. No sugars or byproducts. I just wanted to put that out there because I know a lot have other stuff.  It had calcium on it too! Reds are supposedly supposed to have more fruits and veggies with their meals too, and with how much he loves them I can believe it.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

I dont do eggs for the fact the waste coming out smells so bad! Baby food is awesome, its the canned stuff. i love canned peaches in heavy syrup bc its full of sugar lol.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 19, 2011)

I would only be gettin the ell naturall fruits like actual mangos n berries nuttin from a can I'm hopen today hell be out so I can give him some fruit


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

sooo i tried some mango today with no luck he did not want it i also tried to give him pinkys which i chopped up he wont have it he only like ground turkey is this good to be feeding him ground turkey all the time ima try strawberrys next feeding he is soo picky


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

I also notice with ours....some days he will attack something with gusto, them not want it the next three or four times we offer it, and conversely, some days won't try something new until we offer it a few times. Seems to be just what he's "in the mood for," and as long as you offer a wide variety it will probably surprise you what he decides to eat sometimes!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

yea its weird he ate a [inky acouple weeks bak but he dosent want anything to do witt em now im tryin different things tuna fish some veggies fruits i even mixed the mango in wit the ground turkey today and he picked em out and just ate the turkey lol


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

That's hilarious. Ours has done that too when we mix foods. Like a two year old child, spit's out what he doesn't want. Ha!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

i no right its soo funny but makes me me madd at the same time cause i just want him to be healthy and have a variety of food to eat not just one thing yea know


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you guys think i can put a mix of fruit into a food chopper thing a processor i think it's called, and chop it all together to give to my paraguay?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

hmm that sounds like a great idea actually ima try that myself like alil meat fruit smoothie lol im sure it would be fine


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure derek, that's a great idea, especially because that will get him a few fruits and veggies at once....packed with vitamins! You might even sprinkle some calcium powder in there...tegu smoothie! I bet that's a good way to disguise a food that isn't his favorite. Although, the eat so many different things, usually you get everything they need by switching up what you're feeding. Let me know if he eats it! We've even put leftover baby food down for ours. Sometimes he eats it, sometimes ignores it.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

tegu smoothies mmmmmmmm lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_I was just going to suggest that to keep him from picking it out and not eating it.  I would blend the fruits and veggies together then add it to the staple. So that it's not too hard for him to eat it and making to much of a mess trying to._


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

cool im deff gunna do that im pretty sure he will gobble it up as for the pinkys i cut em up but he still didnt want him he just loves ground turkey is there anything wrong wit that bubblz???


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_Other than turkey is he eating anything whole, worms, beetles, roaches? Or are supplements pretty much the only calcium he's getting?_


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

pretty much he will only eat turkey he stopped wit crikets and i dont know were to get roaches beetles tried worms when he was lil and he never ate em he wont even eat hardboild eggs


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 26, 2011)

So i hit the jack pot today with some cherries and green grapes! He instantly went after it, it's funny because i offered grapes and cherries a number of times already, but once smothered in turkey it worked, i really even think it would to be honest. But it did.

My tegu also ignores insects. We'll when he feels like it he will eat a super worm or two,other than that no roaches,crickets or another insect i offer. But i still keep his diet as varied as possible and we'll supplemented.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

ive tried and tried and i want him to eat so i end up givin in and feeding him turkey hes so stubbern


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol i wonder of they can use straws? ahaha


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

lol that be cool a tegu slurppin away

bubblz anything u can suggest?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_Don't give in,.. he won't starve his self, it may sound cruel but when he's hungry enough he'll be willing to try just about anything. He's young, still learning what's good and not so good to eat. On top of that he may need to learn to be a little more opportunistic and that food can be hard to come by. 

When you think about it  wild tegus learn that real quick :dodgy: captives can get spoiled and complacent easily. Which is understandable their food is brought to them on a regular basis and they don't have to go looking or work for it, so they can afford to be picky._


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

this is very true i will try and not give in lol wat would u think hed like the most ? im open for ideas


----------

